# Anyone Have an XM-L Headlamp?



## recDNA (Mar 13, 2011)

Over in the CPM Dealers Corner is a thread about the ST6-500CW headlamp from Spark Tech-The first XML headlamp according to them.

It looks great to me. Anybody going to get one?


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 13, 2011)

You mean this headlamp ? .






Petzl Myo RXP (SSC P4) vs Petzl Myo RXP (Cree XM-L)


----------



## recDNA (Mar 13, 2011)

No....but you could tell me about it. The one I described is Spark Tech. Yours is Petzl? Stock or mod?

The Spark is 500 lumen otf for five minutes before it drops down to 340 lumens.


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 14, 2011)

Myo is modded of course, it have 800mA on high so it's about 300 lumens...


----------



## recDNA (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought it might be something new. Xm-l seems perfect for a headlamp. Floody and efficient.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA (Mar 14, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> Myo is modded of course, it have 800mA on high so it's about 300 lumens...


 
Very cool. Nice work!


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 14, 2011)

Id LOVE to see an XM-L Zebralight with 18650.

driven at 2 amp on high.... DROOOOOLLL


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 14, 2011)

Just waiting for the Spark ST6-460NW to come out.....


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got a Spark ST5-125OW, the new version with the XML, on order from SBflashlights. They said they expect to receive them in 'early April' so I'm hoping I'll have it by the middle of next month. 

For now my H51w will hold me, and we don't have any camping trips or other outdoor activities planned for a while, so even though it'll be a month before I get it, I should still have time to put it through some paces before actually using it in the field.


----------



## bbaker22 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the ST6-500CW on order from sbflashlights.com . No clue on delivery time, but this thread specifies they will start shipping the middle of this week.
baker


----------



## tedh (Mar 18, 2011)

B0wz3r, very interesting, I didn't know they were coming out with an XM-L ST5. Will it replace the current ST-5?

Actually, can someone give me a brief comparison between the XP-G and XM-L, or point me in the right direction? I wasn't able to find clear-cut information by searching the forums, perhaps because of the great crash. A bit floodier? Perhaps more efficient? Trying to decide if I should wait for it. 

Thanks for the help. 

Ted


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 18, 2011)

tedh said:


> B0wz3r, very interesting, I didn't know they were coming out with an XM-L ST5. Will it replace the current ST-5?
> 
> Actually, can someone give me a brief comparison between the XP-G and XM-L, or point me in the right direction? I wasn't able to find clear-cut information by searching the forums, perhaps because of the great crash. A bit floodier? Perhaps more efficient? Trying to decide if I should wait for it.
> 
> ...


 
Ted,

As I recall, you had the same problem with your ST5 that I had with mine, that intermittent flickering on medium, and a low that was more of a moon mode than a low.

I sent mine back to them, and they recently informed me that Spark was updating both the ST6 and ST5 lines to the XML. Hopefully I'm not breaking any trusts by saying this, but they said they'd ship me one of the new XML ST5's as the replacement for my original ST5 when they got them in. I just hope they send me a neutral one, because I just don't do cool tints anymore, and won't be happy unless the replacement is also a neutral tint; I'm perfectly happy with the 'outdoor' white.

If it turns out that there's going to be a longer wait for the ST5's in neutral, I'll pony up the extra $15 or so and ask them to send me one of the ST6's instead. I've been wanting an ST6 for my bike helmet light anyway, and it will be brighter, lighter, and more efficient than my Jet-3 Pro ST I'm currently using for that.

With respect to XML vs XPG, my understanding is that the XML is more efficient than the XPG. I seem to recall reading over in the flashlights forum that it can be driven up to 3 amps or so, while the XPG can only be driven to about 1.5 amps. It also uses a larger die size (3 mm^2? not sure...) than the XPG which is 2mm^2 so they should also be floodier than the XPG as well.


----------



## tedh (Mar 19, 2011)

You're correct about the flickering for my ST5, I'd forgotten you'd had the same issue. I haven't sent mine back yet, but an XM-L would be a welcome replacement. Completely agree with you on the neutral tint, by the way. Thanks for the info on XM-L vs XP-G. Curious to see what it does to the beam shape. 

Ted


----------



## degarb (Mar 19, 2011)

I would like to see beam shot at 200 and 300 and 400 milliamps. Since AA's are only about 2000 mah, and a work day is about 8 to 10 hours, 200 milliamps is best. Though with 4 AA and controller, 300 milliamp at head is okay. 

Also comparing these xml throw to common lights that we all have lying around, like the remington 4 aa cree, our old 2005 lux 1's that we could buy at walmart (still have respectable throw but I am hoping someday not). Or the any $20 cree flashlight we can buy locally at walmart could be used for reference comparison of throw and flood.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 19, 2011)

tedh said:


> You're correct about the flickering for my ST5, I'd forgotten you'd had the same issue. I haven't sent mine back yet, but an XM-L would be a welcome replacement. Completely agree with you on the neutral tint, by the way. Thanks for the info on XM-L vs XP-G. Curious to see what it does to the beam shape.
> 
> Ted



Ted, I think to an extent this is an open question... I guess it depends on whether or not they'll have to change the shape of the reflector to accommodate the larger size of the XML. Assuming this isn't the case, and that the hot spot on the current reflector with the XPG is pretty large (larger than any other light I have in fact), I'd assume the XML will give both a larger and brighter hotspot. In fact, I'm wondering how they're going to handle it in terms of output vs runtime. If they're going to keep the output at 125, then the XML should give longer run times, and vice versa. Personally, I'd like to see a balance; a moderate increase in both brightness and run time.



degarb said:


> I would like to see beam shot at 200 and 300 and 400 milliamps. Since AA's are only about 2000 mah, and a work day is about 8 to 10 hours, 200 milliamps is best. Though with 4 AA and controller, 300 milliamp at head is okay.
> 
> Also comparing these xml throw to common lights that we all have lying around, like the remington 4 aa cree, our old 2005 lux 1's that we could buy at walmart (still have respectable throw but I am hoping someday not). Or the any $20 cree flashlight we can buy locally at walmart could be used for reference comparison of throw and flood.


 
If you're looking for a light that has crazy long run times, you should look at some of the 4xAA or 2x123 lights that have belt mounted battery packs. I know PT makes a couple, but don't remember what the specific models are, and Fenix has the a new model that also has a belt mounted battery pack with the switch control on the cord, rather than on the light itself.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

If I cared at all about throw I wouldn't be interested in an XML headlamp. I prefer to use a flashlight for throw and a headlamp for flood.


----------



## degarb (Mar 20, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> If you're looking for a light that has crazy long run times, you should look at some of the 4xAA or 2x123 lights that have belt mounted battery packs. I know PT makes a couple, but don't remember what the specific models are, and Fenix has the a new model that also has a belt mounted battery pack with the switch control on the cord, rather than on the light itself.


 
8-10 hours with a 150 lumen per watt (4 AA has 12 watt hours) isn't crazy long (12/8=1.5 watts or roughly 150 otf lumens, which is quite a bit for working, provided that the lux has enough head room for detail work and hourly drop--as we are used to.) . IMHO, Anything below 4.5 hours is just a toy and not a tool (unless you are EMS or have special needs.). So, I really wish the beam shots at reasonable lower currents, compared with cheap accessible lights.


The 2009 $40 Lowes $89 Cree Remington 4 AA would run 20 hours on low and 4.5 hour on high. They forgot a work day run time of 8-10 hours which should have nearly doubled the 20 hour brightness. The 20 hour setting is about %80 as bright as my Lux 1 and has good throw; and so, is a very useful setting (fine for arm length extreme detail work). 

The evil genius of the 6 volt head mounted 4 AA design is the ease of converting to a cheap belt source. ( I am talking a reasonably light toolbelt $15 6 volt 4.5 amp hour AGM.) I just drilled a quick hole into the battery case, wrapped (no solder) wire around the + and -, and glued the hole shut. ... Now, 4AA headlamp or lighter (but wired) belt battery driven; both toolbox and small containment kit size transport. Or, I can still hang it from belt strap when running out at night. So, on one or few day jobs I choose the 4 AA format and longer jobs the belt is far brighter/longer.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 20, 2011)

degarb said:


> 8-10 hours with a 150 lumen per watt (4 AA has 12 watt hours) isn't crazy long...


 
Allow me to clarify then... I was assuming something like MAX output. To my knowledge, there are only a few lights out there that can do 150+ lumens for several hours. There's a PT model with an 8xAA battery pack, but I don't remember the model.

It would be helpful to specify what kind of output you want for a given run-time; My Zebralight H51w can run for 24 hours on 1xAA but only at a handful of lumens.


----------



## degarb (Mar 22, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Allow me to clarify then... I was assuming something like MAX output. To my knowledge, there are only a few lights out there that can do 150+ lumens for several hours. There's a PT model with an 8xAA battery pack, but I don't remember the model.
> 
> It would be helpful to specify what kind of output you want for a given run-time; My Zebralight H51w can run for 24 hours on 1xAA but only at a handful of lumens.


 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...n!-Spark-ST6-500CW-Cree-XML-equipped-headlamp

I just may sell my eyes for this headlamp. Tempting anyway. But before doing putting my last pair of orbs up on Craig's List (I sold my other orbs to buy some q5's a while back), I am very interested in the lux numbers or comparision to some cheap known cree light that many probably have lying around. Naturally, the 8 hour at 150 lumen rating interests me. But, if the light had less lux than a 30 lumen light, I would hesitate, unless sold locally with a liberal return policy. The fact that reviewers always run these xml's at the 20 minute to hour mode makes me think they do this because you need the high drive to get enough useful light.


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 22, 2011)

whoa that spark 500CW looks pretty sick!

I might have to wait for some reviews n start saving
up for one.

I like the 5 min blast mode - good for DH mtn bike
runs. :thumbsup:

I still wish Zebralight would make something like this or
any new 18650 model.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 22, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> I still wish Zebralight would make something like this or
> any new 18650 model.


 
Definitely... for headlamp use, a 'T' design would work better for a lot of situations... 

The angle design makes for a more versatile light in many ways, but if you want to wear any kind of cap or hood, anything on your head with a brim or bill, they don't work too well. T designs are much better for that.


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 22, 2011)

hmm
I wear my H51 with my full face helmet and have
it under the visor- works great.
the T design might be too bulky for this.
if Im wearing a trucker hat I usually turn it
backwards to use with a headlamp or just wear 
it high and the HL low.
the brim blocks too much light for close up if its above
IMO

Ive strapped my p60 SST50 to my helmet a bunch
and its pretty much a perfect HL beam pattern
tons of flood but enough throw when u need it.
just a lot of light.
Im thinking the XM-L will be similar 

Ill probs get that spark when/if it comes out in neutral
18650 FTW!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker22 (Mar 22, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> I like the 5 min blast mode - good for DH mtn bike
> runs. :thumbsup:



Fortunately, 5 minutes is insufficient for lots of downhills where I ride.


----------



## Drazz (Dec 2, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> You mean this headlamp ? .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
I'm very interresting to change the SSC P4 of my Petzl Myo XP by a XM-L. Can I do it easily, just replacing the DEL, as you did with the myo RXP and the XP-G? (Sorry for the poor english)
Thank
Florent


----------

